# Medical News Today- UF faculty finds some mind-body therapies may reduce effects of functional bowel disorders



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Although some health care providers may overlook alternative therapies when treating functional bowel disorders such as irritable bowel syndrome, University of Florida faculty members have found evidence that hypnosis and cognitive behavioral therapy may benefit patients suffering from these diseases...

View the full article


----------

